# looking to buy a black shepherd pup



## rlv6161 (Jan 5, 2013)

looking for a reputable breeder who has solid black german shepherd puppies from west German bloodlines. I do not want one of those breeders who has too many dogs 
please someone point me in a direction


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Crooked Creek has beautiful healthy black puppies she is in Missouri
check crookedcreekranch


----------



## rlv6161 (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks I will google it right now. I loved my last shepherd but had the worst lets say top breeder ever and hopefully I am a little wiser.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Are you trying to find someone who doesn't have a large kennel based operation, or doesn't breed litter after litter? And I am guessing you are looking for West German working lines to get a black dog? 

I only recommend breeders with dogs I've met, and who seem to do the health and temperament screening, work the dogs, have pedigrees that they can talk about going way back - of dogs with titles and health certs, while maintaining that individual attention/understanding of their dogs, who aren't having litters every few weeks - so a hobby breeder really. 

I've not met a lot of GSDs in my area whose breeders meet those requirements but one I have is Wolfstraum. I do not know if she or her co-owners have any breedings upcoming, but I really like their dogs. Panther is a black female that I've met who played with my 30# dog, and tolerated his obnoxiousness (as well as his jingle bells). I think if you put Panther in the search of this site you will see pics of her. I've also met two other Wolfstraum dogs and liked both very much.


----------



## rlv6161 (Jan 5, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Crooked Creek has beautiful healthy black puppies she is in Missouri
> check crookedcreekranch


why are they good breeders and I looked at site the one litter they show are not black.
just wondering, but thanks,


----------



## rlv6161 (Jan 5, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Are you trying to find someone who doesn't have a large kennel based operation, or doesn't breed litter after litter? And I am guessing you are looking for West German working lines to get a black dog?
> 
> I only recommend breeders with dogs I've met, and who seem to do the health and temperament screening, work the dogs, have pedigrees that they can talk about going way back - of dogs with titles and health certs, while maintaining that individual attention/understanding of their dogs, who aren't having litters every few weeks - so a hobby breeder really.
> 
> I've not met a lot of GSDs in my area whose breeders meet those requirements but one I have is Wolfstraum. I do not know if she or her co-owners have any breedings upcoming, but I really like their dogs. Panther is a black female that I've met who played with my 30# dog, and tolerated his obnoxiousness (as well as his jingle bells). I think if you put Panther in the search of this site you will see pics of her. I've also met two other Wolfstraum dogs and liked both very much.


I think you have got exactly what I am saying. When there are too many litters a year and too many dogs thats when problems happen and chances are you get a sick dog whom I still loved. It would be nice not to go through that. AS long as breeder is in US, Im fine. 
Thanks I will look right now


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Crooked Creek Ranch does often have solid blacks, I follow them on FB. Last thing I saw them post was about a sable female pup being available, though.
I second Wolfstraum, their dogs are incredible. :wub:
Wildhaus kennels also has some black females. Since black is the recessive gene, though, it's not guaranteed you'd get a black pup. And they don't breed very often.

You could always contact one of the breeders listed, and they may be able to point you in the direction of another breeder they know who has what you're looking for.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you would have to talk to her directly, I'm not sure how often she updates her website She does have black dogs but not specific to black dogs, so yes she has other "colors". 

I like that she health tests her breeding stock, her puppies are doing SAR, obedience, etcc, she's donated some to Fidelco (seeing eye program here in CT)..

I like that her dogs are house dogs/pets 1st and foremost and she really puts her whole heart and soul into her dogs.

There are others that breed black dogs as well, but she is one I am familiar with and would take a dog from her in a heartbeat..

And I also admire Lee (wolfstraum) and WIldhaus dogs as well))


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

thanks Jean......I appreciate the compliment....

Panther has her BH, 'a' stamp and OFA Prelims....I doubt we will be breeding her until sometime in the fall or winter of 2013.....am considering a couple of males for her...probably with black recessives, so would probably have some black pups....I had the opportunity to meet up with my partner at a club in Ohio a few weeks ago and spent some time talking about our goals for her and some prospective males with the club TD who has worked her a good bit.... Maybe Figo as I met him at the club and really liked him, or Chuck or Nick....so who knows....lots of possibilities there

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo usually have black dogs. They don't breed *for* black but usually there are some in each litter. kulladogs.com


----------



## rlv6161 (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks so much, Im starting to go coo coo
I have been emailing with a woman named debbie white who seems extremely honest, hopefully


----------



## rlv6161 (Jan 5, 2013)

thank you also, its good to have a direction and please understand it is not only about color. I understand temperment is the most important, but if I have an option i have always loved the black.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why do i think Debbie White having black pups is funny? :crazy:



rlv6161 said:


> thanks so much, Im starting to go coo coo
> I have been emailing with a
> 
> >>>> woman named debbie white<<<<
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

does she have a website you'd like to share?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you have an area of the country that you would prefer to stay in?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Many dogs carry a black receive gene and a breeder should know if both parents carry that gene. Just because the parents are not black does not mean that there will not be blacks in the litter. The breeder should know what their dogs are likely to produce.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> does she have a website you'd like to share?


Is this it? 
German Shepherd breeder, German Shepherd puppies, German Shepherd, California german shepherd, - Deblyn's German Shepherds - Stevinson, California


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

pretty dogs! Daphne would know more about them I'm sure, these are am show lines and nothing wrong with that


----------



## rlv6161 (Jan 5, 2013)

what does that mean?


----------



## rlv6161 (Jan 5, 2013)

no If I have to go anywhere in us I will


----------

